# anderson bows crow xl review



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

what a nice bow the crow xl is a great shooting bow very smooth the kind that you can be in a tree when it is 15 degrees and draw with confidence the specs are what ed said they would be. the grip is nice i have not seen one like this you can feel the draw cycle i like it . i shoot about 100 arrows today shoot better arrow after arrow shooting 3d friday night i will fill everyone in.

guys and gals this bow is a keeper.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Good to hear, I shot one a few times when I was there felt good. Waiting on mine now in Rattleskin:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Niiiiiccceee!!! I can't wait for mine to come in.Sounds good to finally hear some feedback on it.:thumbs_up


----------



## JDonner (Feb 24, 2009)

how much did you pay for your anderson bow? and where did you get it at


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*anderson bows*

phone 765-643-6691 for prices


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am glad to hear the feedback. The hubby and I cant wait to get our XLs in rattleskin. I am also glad to hear it is smooth, having never seen or shot 1 we kinda ordered blind and I need a smooth bow...


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> I am glad to hear the feedback. The hubby and I cant wait to get our XLs in rattleskin. I am also glad to hear it is smooth, having never seen or shot 1 we kinda ordered blind and I need a smooth bow...


I agree with you 100 percent. Its good to hear a positive review on the Crow XL never having shot it but i trust Ed and if he says its a performer i'm gonna have to believe him.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*crow xl*

i think everyone will like this bow about that grip again if i dont put my hand in it right this grip tells you. just think your bow tells you your hand is wrong. that,s all for now i will add more feedback later.


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't wait to get my Crow XL


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

keep the reviews coming................


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

shoot the crow and crow xl at anderson tuesday and it shoot better than my other bow that i gave up on last week good quality and customer service


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

For more reviews and pics check out this link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=136


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

alfabuck said:


> I agree with you 100 percent. Its good to hear a positive review on the Crow XL never having shot it but i trust Ed and if he says its a performer i'm gonna have to believe him.


Oh I know Ed knows his stuff and I soooo have faith in his ability. :wink: But the positive feed back just makes me what my "snake" bow that much more...I am eager to get it and take her for a test run.....:darkbeer:


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

finished seting up my xl today and stared cutting x's after a few shots cant wait to see when i shoot for a score


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*ship dates*

Sorry to every one who is still waiting on there crow or crow xl.We thought we had made enough to get us thru may.We were wrong.Ran out in a month.We are making parts as quick as we can.Thanks for all the interest.

Ed McPherson


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Crow LTD #004*



kimmiedawn said:


> Oh I know Ed knows his stuff and I soooo have faith in his ability. :wink: But the positive feed back just makes me what my "snake" bow that much more...I am eager to get it and take her for a test run.....:darkbeer:


Got it last night, shot it last night. Outstanding product. The feel of the bow is unbelievable, just like Ed said. What really caught my attention from the first shot was, normally when I shoot a bow, I can't instantly tell how quiet it is, because I am so close to the action of the bow. With the first shot from the LTD, did'nt have to ask anyone how quiet it was. I knew instantly. No string or cable silensors, no string suppression, just quiet. WHAT A PRODUCT. ENJOY...


----------



## archer088 (Feb 27, 2009)

Guy I have to say I don't like this bow. A guy brought one into the shop that I shoot at and let me try it and what you guys have said was just the opposite of what I found. I almost did not shoot it just because I could not get past the feel of the grip, it did not fit my hand and felt uncomfortable no matter what I did. I then shot the bow and the hand shock was ridiculous, the first shot the bow tried to jump out of my hand and the second shot I held on to the bow a little tighter and the hand shock was there. I then asked what the retail price was and was told it was going to be around $850, I just can't see it. I would pay maybe $450 to $550 for that bow at most.

The only thing I liked about the bow was it was really quiet.


Sorry guys this is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*crow*

sorry to here.

this is a great bow you must get your hand in it right or it will not feel good. once you get your grip right you will like it.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for your input and sorry to here you didn't like it. Thats why there is such an array of bows out there these days. Not everyone is going to like every bow. When it comes to hand shock , so many people these days are accustomed to parallel limb bows and suppressors. If you take the suppressors off 99 percent of todays bows , you will most likely get hand shock. The cure for that is to simply put one on and the bow will settle down tremendously. Everyone has a different opinion on every bow and thats why there are different bows for different people.Oh i forgot i'm still logged in under my fiances name.(ALFABUCK) :wink:


----------



## archer088 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ya I agree that is why there are so many bows on the market. Is the retail on this bow really $850????


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not positive on the retail , but if you contact Anderson Bow Company i'm sure they would be able to help out.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I will post mine once I receive my bow. Bill from Anderson Bow Company called me today to tell me my bow was being shipped out today. I should have by early next week and will post my review and pics.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

archer088 said:


> Guy I have to say I don't like this bow. A guy brought one into the shop that I shoot at and let me try it and what you guys have said was just the opposite of what I found. I almost did not shoot it just because I could not get past the feel of the grip, it did not fit my hand and felt uncomfortable no matter what I did. I then shot the bow and the hand shock was ridiculous, the first shot the bow tried to jump out of my hand and the second shot I held on to the bow a little tighter and the hand shock was there. I then asked what the retail price was and was told it was going to be around $850, I just can't see it. I would pay maybe $450 to $550 for that bow at most.
> 
> The only thing I liked about the bow was it was really quiet.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a bow with lots of handshock that was quiet. I guess everyones definition of handshock varies.


----------



## archer088 (Feb 27, 2009)

I did not know that handshock and bow noise go hand in hand....

I would think that limb dampeners would eliminate some of the handshock...not sure as it was not my bow, just got to test shoot it a couple times


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

archer088 said:


> Ya I agree that is why there are so many bows on the market. Is the retail on this bow really $850????


Crows are $749 Xl's are $799


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Pricing*

I think the pricing is about 729 to 749 on the LTD. Did you shoot the LTD or the XL. Everyone has a different feel. What may feel good to me, you might not like, especially when it comes to grips. I shot my LTD and had no handshock and absolutely no noize. Everyone that shot it was completely satisfied and they all said it was the quietest they had ever shot. I'm just giving you my experience with the LTD.


----------



## archer088 (Feb 27, 2009)

I shot the XL. I guess it was just not the bow for me. Not the first bow I have shot that I did not like.:darkbeer:


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just received my bow in the mail today. Looking forward to setting it up and shooting it this weekend. as i am patrticular in what i like to feel when i shoot the bow, I will be sure to post my results.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*abc*

keep feed back comeing guys and gals lets here it


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Lets put it back on up.:wink:


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Crow LTD #004*

I have put about 150 arrows through this LTD in the last couple of days in the basement. I have shot almost every bow company's bows that are out there and I have been doing this for almost 40 years. I can tell you this. I will not put any string or cables silensors, nor string suppressors on this bow, DON'T NEED IT. I don't know if I mentioned this before, I haven't even put a stabilizer on the bow yet. Haven't got it from Trophy Ridge yet.....
IT'S STILL THE QUIETEST, BEST FEELING BOW I HAVE EVER SHOT...


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TA HYBRIDS said:


> I have put about 150 arrows through this LTD in the last couple of days in the basement. I have shot almost every bow company's bows that are out there and I have been doing this for almost 40 years. I can tell you this. I will not put any string or cables silensors, nor string suppressors on this bow, DON'T NEED IT. I don't know if I mentioned this before, I haven't even put a stabilizer on the bow yet. Haven't got it from Trophy Ridge yet.....
> IT'S STILL THE QUIETEST, BEST FEELING BOW I HAVE EVER SHOT...



I'll second that. I've got about 700 shots through my XL and there is zero hand shock on mine. I also shot a demo XL and didn't experience any hand shock. It is just a quiet, well balanced, fast bow.


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Crow LTD #004*

All I had was an old TM Hunter to shoot the arrows with. I can only imagine how this bow is going to shoot and feel with everything,
sights, stabilizer, Trophy Ridge Dropslide and sling on it. It's only gonna get better..


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Alrighty folks... I finally put together my XL. I must say that i like the way it looks, however I am still not sure I like the way it feels. As i only had a chance to put about 30 arrows through it, I had a couple issues.

My initial feel of the bow, prior to installing the peep or putting a scope or stabilizer on, was a little strange. I like the grip, but it took a little getting used to. I did notice the the bow did not lean forward at all, but it did lean hard right. After i installed the peep, sight and stabilizer, boy did it pull even more to the right. It definitely will need at least a 4 oz. left counter balance to bring it to rest. 

As far as hand shock, I didn't really get a lot of shock at all. The one thing I did notice, and I couldn't figure out what it was, was after the shot the bow felt really weird in my hand. I don't think it was hand shock, but then again I couldn't figure out what it was. It definitely left me a little confused.

In addition, it was extremely quiet. however, the biggest problem that i had was a tremendous amount of creep in the cams. After I added a full twist to the top cam cable, it settled a little, but was still a little much. 

The other problem I had was the fact the I was all ofer the place. I think I shot about 30 arrows through it and couldnt drop one in the X ring. I just had a hard time holding it. And just for the record, I am a 590 35x+ average shooter.

Other than the above, it was a good bow. 

I'm gonna give it a week of shooting before I decide if i am willing to shoot it. I am willing to give the Crow XL a shot, but if i can't shoot it I gotta be honest to both myself and Anderson.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Keep the reviews coming.:smile:


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Bake1 said:


> I'll second that. I've got about 700 shots through my XL and there is zero hand shock on mine. I also shot a demo XL and didn't experience any hand shock. It is just a quiet, well balanced, fast bow.


How is your setup different from mine. I have a distinct buzz in the riser after the shot. It not loud nor is it dead quiet. Its about average in noise level. As for the buzz, it is a Non paralell limbs bow. I would expect a little forward jump and vibration in the handle after the shot. How do you have it setup that you have ZERO hand shock?

The bow I'm testing is the crow XL. I cant speak on the regular Crow


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looney Bin said:


> How is your setup different from mine. I have a distinct buzz in the riser after the shot. It not loud nor is it dead quiet. Its about average in noise level. As for the buzz, it is a Non paralell limbs bow. I would expect a little forward jump and vibration in the handle after the shot. How do you have it setup that you have ZERO hand shock?
> 
> The bow I'm testing is the crow XL. I cant speak on the regular Crow


After the shot the bow moves a little in my hand, it's impossible for it not to. When I say I have zero hand shock, I mean that I don't feel that there's any continued vibration after the shot goes off.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*crow xl*

I shot the crow xl, on Friday nite at the local pro shop, it did not have a peep or site or any other accessories other than a hostage rest on it. I personally liked how it felt during the shot. there was nothing out of the ordinary as feel or anything like that i could detect. it seemed to drive the arrows really hard. like i said cant comment on accuracy or anything as did not have a sight on it, but it did shoot to my point of aim, looking forward to getting back and trying it out once it has been set up, i would personally give it an honest try and see what ya think of it, the only issue i had was the grip seemed to have a bit of a rough or sharp edge to it but i think that a little tweaking and it could be fixed fairly easy.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*Grip*

the grip on these bows were designed for accuracy. One of the features is it will not be comfortable if you grab to tight or began to torque your hand.The wide flat serface on the back creates much more stabillity than grips that are rounded in the back.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

*pics*

are there any decent pictures?


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Anderson Bow Company*

They have a beautiful site at www.andersonbow.com


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh I hope my XL gets here soon nothing yet.


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

hope you get your xl soon you will love the bow have a hard time putting mine down great design and customer service is the best 
still breaking mine in due to problems walking hard to get down range at the moment to retrive arrows but try to shoot every day my score also sufferd the last two weeks due to it but cant wait to shoot on tue leg getting better 
the craftsmenship of the bow is great and made couple hours from where i live


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good morning all...

Just wanted to provide my 2 cents as I did receive my Crow XL and had a chance to set it up and shoot it. The bow looks great however I did have a few minor issues with it.

1. As I am used to a hard wall in respect to my cam design as I shoot a mechanical release, the Crow XL had too much creep for me to be consistant in my X count.

2. The bow holds great prior to my adding all my accessories (Sight, stabilizer, etc..). As I am a freestyle shooter, I installed my 32" stab and Copper John sight and Viper scope, the bow wanted to lean to the right and I couldn't keep it steady. It may be a simple need of adding V-bars to counter the lean.

Other than those two issues and the fact that the ATA is too short for spots (for me), it is a great bow. I let my buddy shoot the bow who is a finger shooter and he loves the cams. His only rebuttal was the fact that as a finger shooter he needs a much longer ATA.

All that said, I must say that it is an all around good bow that is sexy, but from my perspective, it is not able to provide to me what I need for spots. I suppose I do have my likes and those have seemed to work for me. 

All in all I must be true to not only myself, but to Ed as well as I am certain he would rather have honest feedback in his shooters than just having someone wanting to be on staff anywhere. Yesterday was a bad day as I had to put the bow back in the mail to be shipped to Ed.:beer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

wfd59434 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Just wanted to provide my 2 cents as I did receive my Crow XL and had a chance to set it up and shoot it. The bow looks great however I did have a few minor issues with it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here that man. Thanks for being honest and like any bow each person has certain things he or she likes or dislikes about a bow and thats why there are so many different style bows out there. I wish you luck in whatever bow you choose.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve (Aug 27, 2008)

I received my Xl about two weeks ago, so here is my review. I know a little late but better than nothing.

First off I have to say the customer service and dealing with Ed could not have been better. 

Now to the bow. the good!
1. SILENT!!!!!!!!!! I can honestly say I have never shot a bow (and I have been shooting for about 17 years) that was this quiet thus the use of the word silent.
2. the bow looks good, I would like to see a little more machine work but over all the bow looked good.

The Bad!
1. The handle, for some reason I could not get the handle to feel comfortable at all in my hand. I understand the concept but it just did not fit my hand no matter how I "held" the bow.
2. Hand vibration....Not sure I can call what I felt hand shock but more hand vibration. When I shot the bow I felt a lot of vibration in the grip.
3. Bow balance, the top limb of the bow wanted to fall to the left when the bow was bare. upon putting a sight on the bow it calmed it down some but it still had a top left fall to the bow.

The Ugly!
Had to send the bow back as it just did not fit in with my shooting style and comfort level. I think it could be a great bow for the right person it just was not the right bow for me.

Best of luck to all who chose to shoot for Ed and Anderson Bow Company and best of luck to Ed and Anderson Bow Company.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Just checked out the website. Id like to test shoot that Crow XL.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Custom CROW XL Bow*

You've seen the bows on the site, but here is a special custom CROW XL from Anderson Bow - Rosewood Riser and High Gloss Black limbs. We are starting to get requests for specials and custom orders! I have more photos if you would like more detail.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

bump this thread.


----------



## v2sutton (Feb 26, 2009)

*Anderson bow company*

They are awesome!!!!

Andddddd....... I have no freakin clue where yall got the pricing.... But it aint no $800!!!!!!!!!! 

The pricing is definitely underrrrrrr $600!!!!!!!!!!!

You can choose your own design!

How cool is that?!?!?!?!?!

They def. Have a bright future!!!
Especially for the 2010 bows!!!!!!!!!!!

*veeerrryyy light..... 3.2, 3.3, 3.4, 3.5 lbs!!!!
*much more fast!!!!!
*heck of a lot more quiet!!!!!!
*changed the grips to a smoother feel!!!!
*less shock and vibration!!!!!
*deadstops in the cams
*string stops comes with every bow!!!!!!!! Save money!
*insane designs and camos!!!!!!

Mustttt seeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
Find out for yourself!!!!
Check out website!!!!!!

Woooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

